# Decal Artowrk for 1/24 Space Pod



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Starting on my 1/24 Space Pod kit. The interior is completely scratch-built, so my mostly 1/12 scale artwork for all the instrument panels may not fit the Moebius panels. But I thought I'd post it in case anyone is interested and doesn't mind re-sizing the individual images:

Edit: newest image:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...odDecalsSmall_zpsb0657207.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

The blues and reds are brighter because they darken as they get smaller and would probably look black in the dim cockpit. Very few screen appearances of the interior so a lot of it is just as good as I could do. 
There were two interior variants used on the series, and the Pod seems to have been re-dressed for use somewhere else, as there is a 3d variant that I've never seen on screen. 
The exterior artwork is re-worked from the Profile in History photographs of the miniature.
I'll probably tidy them up a little more when I make the etch, but working outdoors is still a couple months away. If you see any errors, or have better info on the main control panel centered under the main window, please let me know! Thanks!

Edit: after staring at the screen for hours and days, it's no surprise that I spelled the thread title worng.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Starseeker!

Thanks for your kindness, man! :thumbsup:

Tons of pictures, please.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay, Fernando, don't have tons but added a couple photos to the album:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/jkirkphotos/library/24 Scale LIS Space Pod?sort=3&page=1

showing where I am so far. Fitting the angles together is a bit of a challenge but getting everything to fit inside the hull is a real challenge. A couple of the outside corners have to be sanded to almost nothing for it to work. Going to be interesting to run wiring. 

It looks embarrassingly shabby right now, in its seemingly endless filling and sanding stage. There is just no room to get fingers and sandpaper into those tiny spaces. Just lucky that the shapes are so relatively simple. I'm going to be gluing up and wearing out a lot of balsa sanding tools tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work sir. As always.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

The Space Pod will be my next project, after the Chariot. I hope I can get a lot of tips from your build. So, please, give it high priority.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't believe it took another 4 hours to scale and clean up the artwork for the space pod decals. Probably 20 hours to make these, then. 
Here is a small (350 dpi) version of the artwork for a 1/24 scale pod. The side wall panels probably have to be resized to fit the Moebius kit. Everything else should work as it, tho the kit's main control panel may have to be modded a bit. It should be modded, anyway. As should the side walls, truth be told. 
I hope that the image stays anchored at this particular address:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...odDecalsSmall_zpsb0657207.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
but if it doesn't, it will be somewhere in the space pod album:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/jkirkphotos/library/24 Scale LIS Space Pod?sort=6&page=1


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent work !!! Looks as if you done some re-working your robot as well. would like to see some pics of him. And hear how you re-worked him. :thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

While everyone else is having fun actually building Robots and things, I'm still at the computer, finishing drawings for etch. Here is the front side of the art for the Space Pod etch:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...riorEtchSmall_zpsb7aef113.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

It's all a little bit thicker than it should be - the real antenna was very, very fine - but kept to scale it would all but disappear. I stretched the antenna vertically enough that it will compress into the proper dish shape when bent and maintain a parallel grid. The crescent shaped ribs will keep it dished. The ribbed thing in the middle is the antenna collector. I know this has nothing to do with decals but I thought I'd show it here anyway.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

FINALLY! started printing decals. At 1200 dpi, they turned out quite nicely. Couldn't get quite as close or as clear or bright a photo as I would have liked but the photo below gives some idea of how fine the detail can get. Probably overkill for inside the Pod, given how little can be seen in there. 

Printing up a dozen solidly-packed 8 1/2 x 11 sheets of artwork for various projects - everything from Vipers and the Pilgrim to X planes - should give a definitive idea of how far behind I am. When I think of the hundreds and hundreds of hours I spent researching and drawing all this stuff...
Well, that's still modelling, right?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm experimenting with The Cloud. And I'm experimenting with this experiment as well. 

Here is a link to the full (1200dpi, 2.5 Gb jpg file) resolution artwork for my Spacepod and Chariot decals:

https://mega.co.nz/#!Vc5hECgK!I1SUJregkD0X339d59zneuBPtZ-N6qGqX_cx073hEM8

Here is a link to the full (1200dpi, 11.7 Gb psd. file) resolution artwork for my Spacepod and Chariot decals:

https://mega.co.nz/#!8NYWXBZK!W21v9OMwY2CwRHGO10xxOjWdruXG20sSt7SIBgQe6DM

Please understand the hundreds of hours research work blah blah that these are for private use only. I'm thinking about printing and selling these and all my other decals I've worked on maybe this spring, if there seems any interest. But for now, please, make your own, just don't sell them. 

Hope those links work...

Edit: Links work! Also, Mega was deliberately designed to work with Chrome. I take it the developer hates Explorer and Firefox. So if you have trouble downloading these, first make sure all your Java blockers are off and as a last resort try Chrome.

And another edit: please remember that these probably won't fit the Moebius kits without altering one or the other or both. And also that these were designed to look good at 1/24 scale, and will probably suck at anything much bigger.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Starseeker. Thank you once again for your generosity. :thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

A sandwich of clear styrene, etch, and the decals. Because all of that is essentially two dimensional, I brought it into three by adding knobs, switches and gauge frames on top of the decals, using Future as the adhesive, and touched up all the new bits. The panels are so small that it's hard to get a decent picture but this gives an idea. Next up are the lights. It will probably take all of January to get through all of the instrument panels I have to do for my huge backlog of builds. If I don't get distracted.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Even tho you make the rest of us look bad, I have to say.....WOW! Looking good.:thumbsup:

You mentioned a bit overkill on the interior artwork being limited viewing, that just gives you a good excuse to mount a teeny panning video camera inside linked to a laptop for viewing. _Too much_? Just as well, you've done everything else!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and :thumbsup:!

Carl-

P.S. I noticed on one of the pics you have some, what looked like, Saturn 1B decals? You do real space too? If so, we'd like to see some of your handy work on them too! (pics please) not like you're doing much right now....


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Looking good.
I used 0603 SMD leds and 34 awg magnet wire for the panels with gauges 
and coloured fiber optics on all the lit buttons.
The magnet wire makes it easy to fit it all in.
It was a bit of work to get the FO in panels on the right side.
I had to make sure all the fibers were flat and then used 5 minute epoxy.
I need upload pics from my phone and post a thread on the build.
Hopefully after the holidays I will get home to do it.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Did a little more work on the Pod interior. It's taken a lot of time and trial and error to build a more accurate representation of the interior. If anyone is thinking about trying the same thing, I've posted drawings of my finished templates here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/jkirkphotos/library/24 Scale LIS Space Pod?sort=3&page=1 
These are all the basic parts. I may draw a couple smaller panels and the wall girders but these are the difficult ones (it's taken me a Lot of hours to get these right) and assembly will probably vary from person to person a little bit, so these might be all anyone needs to get a good start. If you do this, test fit and test fit some more. The interior "shoulders" need to be paper thin to fit inside the exterior. Allow for the thickness of your material, too. I used .040 throughout.


----------

